
Shop accidentally deletes game built by 12-year-old boy - DanBC
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-46068559
======
aedanman
How could he not have a backup? No one would write a single line of code
without at least git these days. In the least he has learnt one of the biggest
lessons in code development.

~~~
gjvc
Read the article (again). He didn't have a computer at home and was presumably
just using the local storage on a machine in the café.

~~~
aedanman
The great thing about cloud repositories is you can access and commit code
from anywhere on any computer given permissions though?

